# I miss you



## Joca

How would you say in Latin: "I miss you"?

TE DESIDERO?

Thanks.

JC


----------



## jazyk

My suggestion:
Mihi dees.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

My guesses: 

"Te careo" or maybe better: "Te absente careo", "Quantum te absente careo ! "


----------



## Joca

Thanks everybody.

Vobis gratias ago.

I think I have met with a few Latinists here. 

Regards,

Joca (José Carlos)


----------



## rainy

So which exactly is correct? 
And/or how to those three translate? 
"Te careo" 
"Te absente careo" and 
"Quantum te absente careo!"

I'm trying to write a little letter to my boy, and he speaks Latin, so I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## judkinsc

Careo can mean "miss" or to "lack," but I think "desidero" is more specific in this case.

Te careo "I miss you"
Te absente careo "I miss you [when you are] absent"
Quantum te absente careo "How much I miss you [when you are] absent!"

I'd use tantum, "so much," instead of quantum. Although "quantum" does leave the statement open for a metaphorical response, one of great magnitude.

I'd say "Tantum te quando absente desidero." I miss you so much when you are absent.


----------



## rainy

Thank you so much. You've cleared that up for me nicely. ^__^


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

judkinsc said:


> Careo can mean "miss" or to "lack," but I think "desidero" is more specific in this case.
> 
> Te careo "I miss you"
> Te absente careo "I miss you [when you are] absent"
> Quantum te absente careo "How much I miss you [when you are] absent!"
> 
> I'd use tantum, "so much," instead of quantum. Although "quantum" does leave the statement open for a metaphorical response, one of great magnitude.
> 
> I'd say "Tantum te quando absente desidero." I miss you so much when you are absent.


 
Thanks for  your notes about my guesses, but I am surprised by your last sentence as "quando" needs a conjugated verb, "Quando abes, tantum te desidero" or without any subordinating conjunction, "Tantum te absentem desidero".


----------



## judkinsc

"Tantum te absentem desidero" sounds good.


----------

